# Preference point question?



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Does anyone know if there is a limit on the number of points you can apply for? I have 3 now and believe that I can just apply for a point only and not the drawing itself. The reason that I ask is that I wonder if I can collect points and then when my son/daughter are old enough to hunt I would apply and give it to him/her to use. This would be with me at their side. As I understand this is legal now also and I would rather experience this scenario with my children than to bear hunt myself.

Is this possible or am I way off base on this?

Thanks for any input,
deepwoods


----------



## stevebrandle (Jan 23, 2000)

I'm going to let the expert handle that question.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

No limit on number of points you can accumulate but I don't believe you can give your points to someone else.

These threads might also give you some addition ideas.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20731&highlight=PREFERENCE+POINTS

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36862&highlight=PREFERENCE+POINTS

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2210&highlight=PREFERENCE+POINTS


----------



## Bob S (Mar 8, 2000)

Boehr, you can`t give away your preference points. But, last year if a hunter drew a tag, I believe they were allowed to let a youth or a hunter with a terminal illness to use the tag. I think that is what deepwoods is referring to.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Could be Bob I don't know about any personal things about deepwoods, he stated his son or daughter. Being his son or daughter it would still make more sense to just purchase them their own points.


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

I'm assuming he just wants to take the kids with him. That's ok isn't it?


----------



## Kevin Smith (Jul 16, 2003)

I don't want to add to the "confusion" but I think I know what he means and I wonder the same thing.

Say my child is 9 right now, and I apply for a point every year until he is 12 and can hunt. He applies and does not get a tag as he has no points but I get one with my 3+ points.....can I transfer my tag to him?

More specific question - when a tag is "given up" which is what you'd be doing, does the DNR choose a child on a waiting list for your tag, or can you pick the child (your own or your friend's) to transfer your tag to??

Thanks
Kevin


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

As I said above, I don't believe you can give your points to someone else, kid or no kid. It would be better to have the kid purchase the points regardless of their age which is why I posted the other threads that talked about doing just that. The advance illness thing was for last year but I am not aware if it will happen again this year or not.


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

I believe Bob S. is correct on giving the tag, just a drawn tag and not points, to a youth or ill person. I'm certain that I read that.


----------



## Big Game (Feb 7, 2002)

I went to the DNR site and tried to open the bear guide so I could post the answers but it was down or something. 

Here is how the guide reads reads though:

Applicants, who are successful in the license lottery, may transfer their drawing success to *any youth*, ages 12-16, or to any person of legal hunting age with an advanced illness. 

Youth and persons with an advanced illness must have applied during the application period to receive someone's drawing success.

Youth and applicants with an AI who were successful in the lottery are not eligible for transfers.

Those who receive a person's drawing success will retain their points.

Point totals will returnt o zero for the person who transferred their drawing success.

*Successful applicants who wish to transfer their drawing success should call 517-373-3904. Those who know the name of their recipient will receive instructions on how to complete the transfer.*

Eligible applicants who wish to receive another's drawing success must register online.

From what it sounds like to me if you know the name of a youth or person with an AI you could specify that he or she gets the license as long as he or she is eligible.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Thanks for all of the input everyone. 

I am sorry that I wasn't clear in what my intensions were. My question was pertaining to my 8 year old son and 11 year old daughter. I was thinking that, if legal, I would build up my own preference points and then when my children were legal to hunt I would apply for a tag and then let my children use it if I was drawn. I am not sure my little girl would be interested so it's possible that I could build up my points until my boy was old enough to go.

Thanks again.


----------



## Kevin Smith (Jul 16, 2003)

Boehr thanks - we don't want to give anybody our points - we want to build points enough to be certain of a tag the year of our choosing while the kids can't and give them our tags; thereby guaranteeing our child can harvest a bear his first year hunting even though they have little/no chance of getting a tag on their own that first year with no points of their own.

Big Game - thanks. "ANY YOUTH" is the part of the answer we were looking for!!


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

> thereby guaranteeing our child can harvest a bear his first year hunting even though they have little/no chance of getting a tag on their own that first year with no points of their own


I wish I had your confidence.


----------



## Minnesota Lion (Apr 15, 2004)

just a though deepwoods. how old is your son? can you set some money asidefor a few years. have you ever though of hunting bears out of state. here in minnesota, i've been drawing five straight years. the wife one so far. we expect to get drawin again this year be very surprised if we don't. out of state tag 169.00. i would say trying for a tag would be a lock... lots of bear. some years real good, some not, no dogs, just bait, some great country out here good fishing. when not hunting. if you ever need a guide i know of a couple good ones, even though i do my own.


----------



## Bob S (Mar 8, 2000)

It appears as though the transfer of drawing success to a youth or terminally ill hunter will be allowed again this year. The information is back up on the DNR`s web site.

BEAR AND ELK LICENSE OPPORTUNITY 
FOR YOUTH AND HUNTERS WITH AN ADVANCED ILLNESS

Applicants who are successful in the bear or elk license drawings may transfer their drawing success to a youth or to any person of legal hunting age with an advanced illness. Advanced illness is a specific medical condition as defined by the Public Health Code, Act 368 of 1978 [MCL 333.5653]. Eligibility under this provision requires an advanced illness diagnosis by a physician.

DNR LINK


----------



## Big Game (Feb 7, 2002)

As far as I know Bob this is going to be ongoing with the bear permits. I think this year is the first year for the elk though.


----------

